# Woman and Pit Bull Shot While Playing



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

http://www.click2houston.com/video/21234597/index.html

Yeah, good choice, good aim... Shoot first, take training class and find out if it was justified later. Just sad.


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

Thats rediculous, seriously what a














How incompetent do you have to be??? Sry if this is insensitive but that really irks me and if I were that lady or the dogs onwer there would be you no what to pay.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

From what I've heard the lady was shot in the chest. 

I don't see how they could keep that officer after this.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

I read a "related article" it said a piece of shrapnel hit her near the collarbone. probably a ricochet from a rock. 

I agree that it was very stupid. but what I read sounds like nothing will happen. they said that she believed the woman's life was in danger and that authorized her to shoot. Right now the officer is on desk duty....


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

Thats so dumb, I'm sorry but there were a lot better ways to handle it, maybe call to the girl before shooting. You could always get at least a little closer because clearly you are armed and willing to shoot the dog. I find it hard to believe that a trained police officer is so reckless, deadly force should never be used so lightly,if the dog is truely attacking you have time, especially if she is still standing, I mean come on. Police officers can't afford to make such stupid mistakes. What if one of them would have died?


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

So if there were two toddlers in the yard fighting I guess the officier would have gotten out and shot one of them??? Or with this officer I guess she might miss again and hit both!... This is not my defination of 'to protect and to serve'.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

I agree completely! but, sadly nothing will probably come of it. I didn't see it in any of the articles, did she kill the dog?


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

No, it said the owner took her to a vet, and I think she's expected to recover.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

I think the dog owner is also in the wrong for leaving his dog tied to a tree. Granted the dog was doing nothing wrong, but really now...and the poor lady who was shot..well, hopefully she sues the police department. If the police dept keeps that cop who did the shooting they are stupid!!


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

Cops are getting dumber and dumber. (No offence if anyone is a cop.)
But wow....where did they learn to shoot?????


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Woooowww shooting a dog that was not only playing, but was also tied to a tree. How long was the cop watching, just long enough to identify the dog as a pitbull and pull the trigger? Ridiculous. Even if the dog was attacking her, it was tied to a tree. It's wouldn't be hard to just back up and they wouldn't have to resort to shooting. What a trigger happy cop. This just makes me sick.


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

Don't want to highjack but this happend over the summer near my area and its just as rediculous, police don't respect peoples pets and I can't stand it, this was a mini dashschund, I mean really? I think police are SOMETIMES way to quick to use deadly force, especially on animals. (Not ragging on police just the ones who are irresponsible) 

http://www2.godanriver.com/gdr/news/loca...rminated/12390/

And I just love how he lied and said that he was lunging at him when evidence proved him wrong. Atleast in this case the guy got into trouble, I hope the same happens for the person who shot the pit!


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

hey, those geriatric mini-wienies can be deadly


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Angel RCops are getting dumber and dumber. (No offence if anyone is a cop.) But wow....where did they learn to shoot?????


I can tell you that most LEO will take offense, especially those who take their jobs seriously.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

all the cops I know agree with Angel.. they HATE cops who do things like this because it gives all of them a bad name.

also, depending on the dept, they aren't required to practice with their firearm but once a year. some, the only time is when they are in the academy. the dedicated ones, the "real" cops, go out on their own and hit the range on a regular basis...

and, sometimes, it does seem that the stupid people in the world are getting stupider! I posted a topic called "wow" in the chat room. a woman had her kid riding in a box on top of the car on the highway so that the box wouldn't blow away......


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

The cops aren't getting dumber, the training and vetting process is getting sloppier b/c of lack of funds for most local/smaller PDs. 

It is shameful if there are departments that only qualify once a year. That's setting it's officers up for failure in case there is a fire fight. I'm a firearms instructor and while we have to go through the primary pistol course for qualification, the day is also supplemented w/ officer survival shooting. Cops will shot like they practice. If you don't challenge an officer or give them the opportunity to good training, then you will see more and more instances where judgement may not be the best. Unfortunately, a lot of training for them is on the job...not the best way to be trained in instances like this one.

Many agencies I work w/ qualify at least four times a year. Yes, I see the good and bad and wonder how some of the bad even made it, but they do.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

in WV, you are allowed to be a cop for 1 year before having to be certified. so, to save money, most small depts keep people on the force for 11 months then hire someone new. After a year, the original person can be hired back, but they've usually found a "real" job by then - either a dept that will send them to the academy or in another field. So, you get a lot of people we've always called "cowboys". They want the Wild West Shoot-em-up lifestyle. Or they were picked on in high school so view being a cop as a way to get even.

So, I guess 'dumber' depends on the area where you live. Sadly, it's harder to find dedicated people. Even harder to find a dept that is willing to pay the $$ they deserve


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: Dainerra Even harder to find a dept that is willing to pay the $$ they deserve


That seems to be a huge issue in this area! Rather than pay and train law enforcement we have, the city just hires more and pays less. And we certainly have some winners

LE shooting pets happens pretty often. 
Maybe that could be community ideas for some dog clubs. Get out there and offer training to LE in your community.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

Mary, I think that would be a great idea. but I wonder if any of them would listen?


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Dainerrain WV, you are allowed to be a cop for 1 year before having to be certified. so, to save money, most small depts keep people on the force for 11 months then hire someone new. After a year, the original person can be hired back, but they've usually found a "real" job by then - either a dept that will send them to the academy or in another field. So, you get a lot of people we've always called "cowboys". They want the Wild West Shoot-em-up lifestyle. Or they were picked on in high school so view being a cop as a way to get even.
> 
> So, I guess 'dumber' depends on the area where you live. Sadly, it's harder to find dedicated people. Even harder to find a dept that is willing to pay the $$ they deserve


Oh frick...I need to apologize to you. That practice is doing an injustice to you folks. I can see why you made the comment you did. That's just down right freakin scary. Guess the state troopers don't call for back-up from those guys.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

lol I don't live there anymore, but hubby began his LE career there. he DID go to the academy, but too many people never do.

one guy he worked with got beat senseless. he went into a bar (off-duty) and started flashing his badge and being a *bleep* he thought that all the people that picked on him at school would suddenly respect him. needless to say, it didn't work. so he went back to harassing little old ladies. and, yes, he would have been the type to shoot the dog, so that he could tell women how he saved some defenseless woman from a vicious dog


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

In my 18 year LE career, I can say I've encountered those same kinds of idiots. Usually they get weeded out, but not always. Guy should never have become an LEO. They are usually the same ones who don't like being told what to do by a female LEO who is their superior. 

Only two things you do w/ a guy like that...never turn your back on him and


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

diana, OMG, small town WV would have flipped at the thought of a female cop. but, sadly, when you have no standards other than someone to wear the uniform, those are the kinds of people you get.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

Its just the point that he/she didnt assess the situation.
Its a case of bad judgement. And Im not raggin on cops either....but the more I read the paper etc...they are getting away with alot of things. 
http://vodpod.com/watch/1397054-chicago-cop-beats-female-bartender
If that was ANYONE else....they would be in SERIOUS SERIOUS trouble. What does this guy get? 2 years of probation.
There are bad people in the world.....but being a cop should NOT have ANY SWAY to the judge as to what he gves you for your sentence. Just MY outlook.
Bad people are EVERYWHERE....but these are OUR PROTECTORS....?


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

Whats leo?


----------



## tuco (Sep 14, 2009)

http://www.cnn.com/video/#/video/crime/2009/10/09/pn.cop.shoots.homeowner.cnn


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

angel, LEO = law enforcement officer


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

Oh wow. I should have figured THAT one out. LMAO.
I thought it was some guy or something.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: tucohttp://www.cnn.com/video/#/video/crime/2009/10/09/pn.cop.shoots.homeowner.cnn


Holy crap... That is even worse... And there were kids in the house.


----------



## TrackingPuppy (Feb 13, 2005)

Law Enforcement Officer


----------



## TxRider (Apr 15, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Dainerraall the cops I know agree with Angel.. they HATE cops who do things like this because it gives all of them a bad name.
> 
> also, depending on the dept, they aren't required to practice with their firearm but once a year. some, the only time is when they are in the academy. the dedicated ones, the "real" cops, go out on their own and hit the range on a regular basis...


But your not going to see all the other LEOs taking a stand to fire this one are you?


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

nope, will never happen. because the rules are made by the politicians that control the $$. and range time costs money and a lot communities don't/won't spring for the extra training time. 

a good cop though goes over and above the requirements on his own time with his own $$


----------

